# Going for an edible garden



## judith5 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi all, recently, we moved to a new home. I love gardening and I miss my fav lily garden I had in my old house. This time I have a plan to go for an edible garden since I have a wide backyard. When I searched for some options for choosing an item I saw this blog. [ http://inthebackyard.ca/9-healthy-foods-to-grow-in-your-backyard/ ]. My husband and kids are opting for blueberries. Since I’m a novice in edible gardening, I would like to get your suggestions on growing blueberries. I read that it has some medicinal properties too. Is it ideal to grow blueberries in our Canadian climate? We checked for the acidity of the soil and found that it is lower and is not enough for growing blueberries. What are the other things I must look into? Expecting replies with tips and suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## chuckwood (Feb 16, 2017)

judith5 said:


> Hi all, recently, we moved to a new home. I love gardening and I miss my fav lily garden I had in my old house. This time I have a plan to go for an edible garden since I have a wide backyard. When I searched for some options for choosing an item I saw this blog. [ http://inthebackyard.ca/9-healthy-foods-to-grow-in-your-backyard/ ]. My husband and kids are opting for blueberries. Since I’m a novice in edible gardening, I would like to get your suggestions on growing blueberries. I read that it has some medicinal properties too. Is it ideal to grow blueberries in our Canadian climate? We checked for the acidity of the soil and found that it is lower and is not enough for growing blueberries. What are the other things I must look into? Expecting replies with tips and suggestions. Thank you.



I'm thinking about putting out some blueberry bushes this year, except I'm down south, sorta at the edge of the range of blueberries. They prefer cooler weather and like very acidic soil. My last attempt at growing them ended in failure, they didn't make it through a very hot and dry summer some years ago. I neglected to water them enough.


----------



## mohick (Feb 16, 2017)

Sure limiting your options by just planting one thing< why not grow a variety that you can enjoy through you'r summer (allbeit short) that is the true joy of gardening!!


----------



## mohick (Feb 20, 2017)

I guess that was a one time poster, won't bother responding to anymore in the future


----------

